# norco shore größe



## Trailsucker (24. Mai 2009)

hi. bin gerade echt verwirrt. im hinterbau meines shores ist an mehreren stellen ein s eigraviert. ist das die rahmengröße? würde mich massiv wundern weil der rahmen dachte ich nicht s ist.


----------



## Indian Summer (24. Mai 2009)

Hi Trailsucker

Auf den Hinterbau kannst Du bei der Grössenbestimmung nicht gehen. Am besten vergleichst Du die Masse Deines Hauptrahmens mit den angehängten Geometriedaten
des Shore 2 des Jahrgangs 2006 oder klickst Dich hier auf die entsprechende Norco Page.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoR3 (12. Juni 2009)

bei mir is auch nen aufkleber mit nem L drauf, aber am tretlager is n S drauf
würd mich auch mal interressieren.


----------



## Indian Summer (15. Juni 2009)

Hi KoR3, Hi Trailsucker

Zur Beruhigung, die Bezeichungen am Tretlager, Serien-Nummer, 
Buchstaben an Hinterbau etc. haben nichts mit der Grösse zu tun. Der 
Grössen-Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr (gleich vor dem Steuerrohr) gibt die 
Grösse korrekt wieder. Wir hatten bis jetzt noch keinen Fall, wo dies nicht 
der Realität entsprochen hätte. Und falls Ihr das Norco gebraucht gekauft
habt und der Grössenkleber fehlt, könnt Ihr euren Rahmen mit den Geo-Daten 
auf der Page von Norco vergleichen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

